# Trị mụn tại Arina có khỏi được tận gốc k? Cho em xin review với?



## Phương Trang (15/3/22)

Em bị mụn từ hồi bầu bạn Bi các mom ạ, nay con được 3 tuổi rồi mà mặt vẫn như cái bánh đa nướng dở vậy. Mua đủ các loại thuốc bôi từ nội tới ngoại mà không thấy hiệu quả đâu. Có đợt như bị dị ứng kem, mặt em còn mẩn nặng và lên mụn dày đặc hơn. Bữa trước em có tham khảo trên mạng thì thấy mng bảo trị mụn ở viện thẩm mỹ Arina okii lắm. Đúng thế ko ạ? Trị mụn tại Arina có khỏi được tận gốc k? Cho em xin review với?? mong đc các chị rv giúp


----------



## Tran Ngoc Dieu Chi (15/3/22)

Trị mụn là cả một quá trình mom ạ
Thế nên cứ từ từ tìm cách giải quyết, ko hợp loại này thì tìm loại khác xem sao
Bôi ko đỡ thì tìm tới tmv vậy


----------



## minhchau (15/3/22)

Trị mụn tại Arina có khỏi được tận gốc k? Cho em xin review với? Em cũng mong muốn được chia sẻ từ các mẹ ạ.
Em bị mụn nội tiết mà mãi không khỏi vậy, em uống kết hợp cả bôi mà không cải thiện là mấy
Có cách nào các mẹ chỉ giúp em nhé


----------



## Phương Trang (17/3/22)

minhchau nói:


> Trị mụn tại Arina có khỏi được tận gốc k? Cho em xin review với? Em cũng mong muốn được chia sẻ từ các mẹ ạ.
> Em bị mụn nội tiết mà mãi không khỏi vậy, em uống kết hợp cả bôi mà không cải thiện là mấy
> Có cách nào các mẹ chỉ giúp em nhé


Bị mụn khổ lắm luôn mom nhỉ. nhiều khi em thấy ngại ra ngoài, giao tiếp với người khác thấy tự ti lắm ấy
Xong dịch dã lại hay phải đeo khẩu trang suốt, mặt bí bách lại càng nhiều mụn chứ. ôi cái cuộc đời lúc nào cũng mụn với mụn
Em chỉ muốn tống khứ chúng nó đi thôi ạ òa òa


----------



## Hoa Hồng Đỏ (17/3/22)

có cách nào trị mụn thâm không mọi người? tui bị 2-3 năm nay rồi, bôi nghệ tươi rồi đủ mọi loại, có khi cả uống từ trong mà vẫn mèo lại hoàn mèo


----------



## FullHouse (17/3/22)

Trị mụn tại Arina có khỏi được tận gốc nha chế  ơi. Viện thẩm mỹ  Arina có cam kết bằng văn bản luôn  mà, sao phải nghĩ nhiều ak.
Bên này nổi tiếng khắp Hà thành vấn đề công nghệ trị mụn tái sinh đa tầng APR đấy ạ. 
Tham khảo cụ thể ở đây đi chế Thẩm mỹ viện Arina - Đẹp An Toàn 
- Công nghệ điều trị đạt chuẩn an toàn từ Mỹ và châu Âu
- Các chuyên gia da liễu có chuyên môn cao và cực có tâm
- Chế độ chăm sóc da sau điều trị rất chu đáo, tỉ mỉ
- Cam kết hiệu quả bằng văn bản hẳn hoi
Yên tâm quá còn gì


----------



## Lam Thien Anh Thy (18/3/22)

Hoa Hồng Đỏ nói:


> có cách nào trị mụn thâm không mọi người? tui bị 2-3 năm nay rồi, bôi nghệ tươi rồi đủ mọi loại, có khi cả uống từ trong mà vẫn mèo lại hoàn mèo


Trị mụn đôi khi ngoài uống và bôi ngoài thì cần thay đổi thói quen sống lành mạnh tích cực nữa mom ạ
1. ít thức khuya đi
2. hạn chế ăn đồ cay nóng
3. ăn xanh uống sạch


----------



## ailanguoithuongem2x4x (21/3/22)

Trị mụn tại Arina có khỏi được tận gốc k? Cho em xin review với? Em cũng câu hỏi với chủ thớt ak 
Em đã thử qua bao nhiêu loại mỹ phẩm bôi ngoài và thuốc uống bên trong rồi, mà vẫn không cải thiện được là sao vậy
Em buồn quá xá luôn ý. Mom nào có cách j hay mách cho em trị mụn viêm mụn bọc nhé


----------



## Phương Trang (21/3/22)

FullHouse nói:


> Trị mụn tại Arina có khỏi được tận gốc nha chế  ơi. Viện thẩm mỹ  Arina có cam kết bằng văn bản luôn  mà, sao phải nghĩ nhiều ak.
> Bên này nổi tiếng khắp Hà thành vấn đề công nghệ trị mụn tái sinh đa tầng APR đấy ạ.
> Tham khảo cụ thể ở đây đi chế Thẩm mỹ viện Arina - Đẹp An Toàn
> - Công nghệ điều trị đạt chuẩn an toàn từ Mỹ và châu Âu
> ...


Cảm ơn mom nhiều ạ. Nghe mom nói thế em cũng thấy yên tâm phần nào ạ. Mom chắc từng điều trị mụn tái sinh đa tầng APR bên vtm Arina này rồi đúng không ạ?


----------



## KhuatHaAnh.hn (21/3/22)

Mình thấy bên này nổi tiếng lắm đó ạ
Mấy bà chị ở cơ quan hay share fanpage của bên này lắm
Bạn muốn tham khảo thì cứ quan tận nơi mà mục sở thị, mình quan sát và đánh giá là chuẩn nhất ạ


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm (21/3/22)

Trị mụn tại Arina có khỏi được tận gốc nhé mẹ nó ơi. Bên này là viện thẩm mỹ số 1 trong điều trị mụn bằng công nghệ APR đấy ạ. Điều trị mụn triệt để đến 99% các loại mụn, khắc phục mụn chuyên sâu, hạn chế mụn tái phát. Họ cam kết hiệu quả bằng văn bản đầy đủ nên cực yên tâm. Sau liệu trình bên này không những sạch mụn mà da dẻ còn khỏe mạnh hơn, lcl se khít đáng kể


----------

